
Does the App Store violate net neutrality? - dmoney
http://www.fiercedeveloper.com/story/does-app-store-violate-net-neutrality/2009-06-22
======
prodigal_erik
They forbade an app for on-demand streaming but allowed one that does live
streaming? I wonder whether they're relying on multicasting in each cell,
which is only a win when many users want the same content at the same time.

